
Revision demoparty live - wrongc0ntinent
http://2015.revision-party.net/live
======
bane
For folks who want to see some seriously intense development work, there's
both a 4k and an 8k competition this year.

Because these segments have to care about some incredible compression
techniques, imagine having to think about the entropy of your music score and
code as you write it. And it still has to be real-time and it still has to do
something cool.

The demoscene is one of the most astonishing major software movements around,
and it predates the internet.

------
adamnemecek
I did some digging into what environment they are coding in and it's this
[https://github.com/Gargaj/Bonzomatic](https://github.com/Gargaj/Bonzomatic)

------
wrongc0ntinent
Will be back at 11 pm UTC. Edit: Sorry about that, misunderstood. The schedule
is here [http://2015.revision-
party.net/events/timetable](http://2015.revision-party.net/events/timetable)

------
jre
I'm watching the live shader coding now. It is pretty impressive what some
guys come up with in just 25 minutes.

------
nikanj
Where are all the US/Canada demo parties? I moved from Finland and I sorely
miss the active scene there.

~~~
bane
[http://www.demoparty.net/](http://www.demoparty.net/)

~~~
nikanj
There's two (2) pins on the map for the entire North-, South- and Middle-
Americas. Are you telling me there are no parties here?

~~~
bane
There used to be one in Salt Lake City, but I think it hasn't run for a number
of years. If you check pouet.net you can see what's around. Back in the mid-
late 90s there used to be a fairly vibrant local scene on the East Coast of
the U.S. and up into Canada, but it seems to have kind of calmed down and
spread out. Lots of very small parties back in those days.

I imagine there's still lots of small parties in the U.S., but they just
aren't as advertised?

The U.S. is just too spread out I guess.

------
wullon
fuck yeah demoscene =)

